# Rabbit feces?



## gilliganslin (Jul 12, 2012)

I just saw these droppings this week in our backyard. Looks like rabbit feces to me.


----------



## andybeck (Jun 18, 2012)

Deer!


----------



## andybeck (Jun 18, 2012)

Female to be exact.


----------



## gilliganslin (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks, Andy. Hadn't considered deer. How can you tell it's a female?


----------



## andybeck (Jun 18, 2012)

No problem!

A buck's would usually be more clumped.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

2nd on deer poop, unless you have goats around too....

DM


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> 2nd on deer poop, unless you have goats around too....
> 
> DM


I think old andy already verified that, he all but named the beast:laughing:


----------



## Too old (Sep 20, 2012)

If rabbit, would most likely be a cottontail. Rabbit feces are round and vary in size. I raised a cottontail a few years ago and have a pet bunny now. We share the computer room or is it his room that I'm using? Maybe. Anyway, if what you have, is indeed rabbit feces, they won't harm anyone. Actually they make good fertilizer. I wouldn't want a little kiddie to pick them up and put in their mouth though, although they may not harm the little tyke.


----------

